# Gardasee mit Hardtail



## seitenlinie (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin in der ersten Mai-Woche mit dem Bike am Gardasee.
Mein Kollege wird auf einem Haibike Sleek RC und ich auf einem Hai END unterwegs.
Jetzt ist die Frage welche Routen / Trails ich mit solchen Racebikes  ansteuern sollte. Und welche Bereiche sind mit solchen Bikes zu vermeiden.

Vg.


----------



## thomas79 (11. Januar 2011)

Die Fahrrad spielt da eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, entscheidend ist eure Fahrtechnik.
Schaut doch mal in Albis (Andreas Albrecht) Gardasee-Führer rein, das hilft bestimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2011)

Touren bei denen fette Stufen, Dauergerumpel oder extreme Steilheit häufig vorkommen, sind mit einem RaceHT sicher nicht zu empfehlen.

Sprich, es scheiden alle Klassiker am Gardasee aus und man beschränkt sich auf Forstwege und Tremalzo Auffahrt.
Da findet man viel auf GPS-tour.info zu.


----------



## thomas79 (11. Januar 2011)

Übrigens kann man sich am Gardasee supergünstig Liteville 301 und 901 leihen, 25 Euro am Tag, bei 7 Tagen glaub ich nochmal günstiger.


----------



## dkc-live (11. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Touren bei denen fette Stufen, Dauergerumpel oder extreme Steilheit häufig vorkommen, sind mit einem RaceHT sicher nicht zu empfehlen.
> 
> Sprich, es scheiden alle Klassiker am Gardasee aus und man beschränkt sich auf Forstwege und Tremalzo Auffahrt.
> Da findet man viel auf GPS-tour.info zu.



ach ging ab! die klassiker waren bombe.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ach ging ab! die klassiker waren bombe.



Ich dachte immer du nennst dein Rad Enduro-Hardtail  oder hast du jetzt Racekings in 1.9 und 80mm Gabel dran ?
In Gedanken hör ich schon die XTR Kurbel auf den Kanten knirschen...


----------



## transalbi (14. Januar 2011)

Hardtail passt auch, ich habe viele meiner Touren mit einem Hardtail recherchiert und da waren wirklich Rumpelstrecken dabei. 1.9er-Reifen sollten aber nicht drauf sein. 2.3er und dann mit ca. 2 bar fahren passt ganz gut. Fully ist natürlich komfartabler.

Andreas Albrecht


----------



## uwero (15. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Touren bei denen fette Stufen, Dauergerumpel oder extreme Steilheit häufig vorkommen, sind mit einem RaceHT sicher nicht zu empfehlen.
> 
> Sprich, es scheiden alle Klassiker am Gardasee aus und man beschränkt sich auf Forstwege und Tremalzo Auffahrt.
> Da findet man viel auf GPS-tour.info zu.



Sehe ich nicht so. Wir fahren seit Jahren auf Race-(Carbon)-Hardtails am Lago und sind zig Trails gefahren. Vom 601 etc. sollte man dann besser die Finger lassen, meines Erachtens ist der aber eh nur was für die Downhiller.

Auf manchen CC-Rennen werden auf HT´s heftigere Trails gefahren als am Lago.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## dre (15. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch seit Jahren immer wieder mit einer Carbon-CC-Feile am Lago (... zum Marathon). HT am Lago funktioniert wundenbar, da lassen sich viele schöne Touren fahren.
Also, los geht´s. Man braucht nicht immer ein Long-Travel-AM-Enduro-DH-Dings-Bums-Gedöns-Fully, manchmal reicht schon etwas Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Januar 2011)

z.B.: am Monte Brione diverse Abfahrten, 117, Adrenalina, Pianauras (sind ja leider mittlerweile verboten) etc.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (16. Januar 2011)

außer die Downhill Strecken geht mit einem Hardtail am Gardasee fast alles.
Vorrausetzung dafür...Fahrtechnik.

90% der bekannten Routen und Strecken funktionieren..und wenn es mal nicht geht dann schiebt man halt ein paar Meter bis es wieder geht...

Und solche reinen Downhill Bikes müssen ja auch erst einmal mit Muskelkraft da hoch gebracht werden....wenn keine Fahrtechnik vorhanden ist hilft ein Downhill Bike auch nicht weiter.

Die meisten haben mehr MUT als Talent....

Hardtail mit 2.0 oder 2,25er Reifen sind O.K....alles andere ist zu schwer und passt nicht zu der Performance eines Hardtails.

Viel zu viele Bike fahren mit zu viel Luft...bei 2.0 reichen max 2.2 Bar aus, bei normalem Körpergewicht von max. 85kg.

Beim 2.25er braucht man am HR 2.0 Bar und am VR ca. 1,8 Bar.

uns noch etwas....

Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit...!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (16. Januar 2011)

diverses am Altissimo, Tremalzo, Lago di Ledro, Lago di Tenno.....fahrtechnik vorrausgesetzt.....
s geht doch nix über a saubere Linienwahl....Hardtail schult....danch  machts mit nem Fully gleich nochmehr Spass.....


----------



## aju (16. Januar 2011)

uwero schrieb:


> ... Vom 601 etc. sollte man dann besser die Finger lassen, meines Erachtens ist der aber eh nur was für die Downhiller. ...



Hier fährt Dave den unteren, schwierigsten Teil des 601 mit dem Hardtail:
http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/download.php?image_id=4801

Ich fahre auch lieber mit dem Hardtail  an den Gardasee. Gerade auf sehr techischen Trails tue ich mir damit sogar leichter als mit dem Fully:


----------



## dre (16. Januar 2011)

wollte eigentlich nix posten da ich im Bett liege und versprochen habe nur wenige dienstl. Mail zu senden (Freundin ist aber gerade außer Haus)

Bei Vesio geht viel, Tingiale, hinter Mori oben in den Bergen, hinter Arco St. Giovanni Lagehl etc., Oberhalb vom Toblino See usw, usf.

Ihr seit ja wohl nur eine Kw unten. Und wenn ihr das erste mal dort seit, muss man ja auch ein bischen Dörfen gucken, Shoppen, gut Essen, gut trinken usw.
Eben auch mal "etwas" Urlaub machen.

... vergessen die meisten beim Km und HM-Fressen ....

Der Tip mit den LV´s ist gut. Habe vor dem Kauf meines MK8 dort auch alles durchprobiert.


----------



## dre (16. Januar 2011)

aju schrieb:


> Hier fährt Dave den unteren, schwierigsten Teil des 601 mit dem Hardtail...



yo, ist aber eben auch nicht wirklich jedermans Sache.


----------



## Pum4d4ce (16. Januar 2011)

Bin vorletztes Jahr den 301er mim Hardtail runter.
Hatte immerhin 100 mm fw 
Rauf gings gut, runter hab ich leider n paar Stunden gebraucht


----------



## dre (16. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Vesio? Den 218 rauf und über Bocca Fobia? ...




Ich fahre dort immer mein Siplon Gravity mit einer Fox-Talas (irgendwie 90 -ca. 130mm).

Ja, ja, ich weiß, ist ein eigenartiger, bzw. nicht allen Vorstellungen entsprechender Aufbau. Für lange Marathons finde ich das Bike aber super. Bin halt auch schon "älter" und bequemer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (16. Januar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ledrosee 457



Ich weiß garnicht, was Du gegen diesen Trail hast 

Ich nehme Ende Januar auch das Hardtail mal mit... Oder vielleicht doch das Snowboard?

Greetz,
Sunday


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2011)

Erst wenn der Begriff "Trail" eindeutig definiert ist kann man über Fully oder nicht sprechen!

Es gibt Leute, die fahren dort mit dem HT viele geile Abfahrten wie den Skull.
Andere tragen ihr 180mm Bike dort häufig.
Für den einen ist es halt ein Trail, für andere ein schlechter Traum.


----------



## alpenrenner (24. Januar 2011)

Servus miteinander,
möchte heuer gern denn alpencross von Garmisch an denn gardasee machen. hat denn zufällig schon mal einer von euch gemacht? würde gern wissen wie der so is da ich jetzt erst seit 1 1/2 jahren fahr und mia letztes jahr ein cube ht gekauft hab.


----------



## matze2 (24. Januar 2011)

Hab jetzt mit Hardtail und Fully schon viel am Gardasee mitgemacht und würde sagen, hat beides was.
Mit dem HT technischer, direkter, langsamer. Mit dem Fully gehts natürlich etwas flüssiger/flowiger (obwohl ich mir schwer tue, bei Schotterbergen von Flow zu sprechen).
Bei einer Woche Aufenthalt wäre meine Empfehlung: Für die heftigen Sachen ein Fully leihen (z.B. bei the lab), den Rest (uphilllastiger) mit dem Hardtail. Das schont auch den Geldbeutel 
Ist übrigens auch eine super Möglichkeit zum Testen, falls ein Neukauf ansteht. Sind ja mittlerweile fast alle namhaften Hersteller vertreten.


----------



## matze2 (24. Januar 2011)

@alpenrenner: Für Infos zum Alpencross vielleicht doch einen der zahlreichen Threads via Suche bemühen. Nix für ungut!


----------



## killerpellet (25. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich kannst du alles fahren was in den Moser-Bike-Guides steht, denn seine Recherche hat er ja auch mit einem solchen HT gemacht. 

War bis 2010 auch noch mit HT (80 mm Federweg) am Gardasee unterwegs und bin ueberall rauf und runtergekommen.


----------



## retro82 (27. Januar 2011)

Grundsätzlich ist die Fahrtechnik das wichtigste.
Ich bin mit dem Hardtail mit 50 mmm Federweg 92 - 95 alles gefahren, auch z.B. Sentiero 601, damals noch mit 1.9 er Reifen.
Nach einem Alpencross 2007 bin ich nochmal zum 601, jetzt mit Fully und 140 mm Federweg, ist in den ruppigen Passagen natürlich deutlich komfortaber und Fehler-verzeihender. An den steilen Stellen finde ich ein Hardtail angenehmer, ist aber auch Geschmacksache.
Beim Hardtail muß man auf jeden Fall deutlich exakter von der Spurenwahl fahren.


----------

